#ubuntu-learning 2009-09-07
<pleia2> doctormo_: did another commit today with the core structure of the course, I still have some fleshing out to do though, should be done soon :)
<pleia2> (I would have had it totally done today, but I have excuses!)
<doctormo> pleia2: Awesome news!
<pleia2> I'm really excited to see BiosElement's course, I had to look back in my logs to figure out some bzr things, and how you go about development in general
<pleia2> would be nice to have his courses out there so it's *really* easy for potential course writers to contribute
#ubuntu-learning 2009-09-08
<doctormo> pleia2: Of course, this is the non-evil plan *mwhahah*
<doctormo> The problem will be trying to get the BiosElement element done quickly, organising sessions where we would work on it together has been dificult
<pleia2> ah :\
<pleia2> oh! and I almost forgot, I am not sure lp is properly showing me
<pleia2> https://code.launchpad.net/~lyz/ubuntu-learning-materials/lyz
<pleia2> it shows you all clickable, but I'm elizabeth@r2d2 (my desktop)
<pleia2> what setting do I need to fix?
<pleia2> I mean, it's obviously uploading it properly, it's associated with my lp account
<pleia2> just something is weird
<doctormo> pleia2: You need to identify yourself propperly with launchpad
<pleia2> yeah, "bzr launchpad-login lyz" isn't enough
<pleia2> seems to do half the job
<doctormo> yes
<pleia2> so what am I missing? :)
<doctormo> ~/.bazaar/authentication.conf should have things, so should ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf
<pleia2> ok, thanks
<pleia2> hm, they both are populated
<doctormo> http://pastebin.com/ma805088
<doctormo> My email section needs to be "exactly" what is in my GPG key Name (Other) <Email>
<pleia2> ah, I didn't have an email at all in that file, just launchpad_username
<doctormo> http://pastebin.com/m2d313a1e <- added my deb environs
<pleia2> ah ok, I had those set in my dev VM but not on my desktop, might as well
<pleia2> thank you :)
<cprofitt> pleia2,
<pleia2> cprofitt: hey
<cprofitt> I have not gotten any emails... has the list been silent or am I not getting them?
<pleia2> silent
<pleia2> latest team reports shows what we're all up to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/TeamReports/09/August
<pleia2> under "Current major tasks"
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> looks like I am not pulling my weight
<cprofitt> have we decided on the next meeting time?
<pleia2> nope
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> can you send me an email so I do not miss it...
<cprofitt> I need to get back up to speed
<pleia2> sure
<pleia2> I'm going to be adding some things to the Task list and sending out a general project status email sometime this week too
<pleia2> so I'll make sure I nudge you about that to make sure you get it
<cprofitt> thanks...
<cprofitt> I have been unable to get any educators even remotely interested in assisting...
<pleia2> aw :\
<cprofitt> which has been disappointing
<cprofitt> http://k12opensource.ning.com/
<pleia2> maybe once they see the material that has been produced thus far
<cprofitt> I thought the people there would be inclined if not enthused to help
<pleia2> ah, not the case?
<cprofitt> I got not even one person interested
<pleia2> :( shame
<cprofitt> yeah...
<doctormo> hey cprofitt
<cprofitt> hey doctormo
<doctormo> I heard you were major busy, is everything going well?
<cprofitt> I work in a K-12 and school is about to start
<cprofitt> my back-end stuff came in a bit late
<cprofitt> and I have been working hard to get it all setup
<cprofitt> I 'gave' my employer 12 hours this weekend getting some stuff setup
<doctormo> cprofitt: Makes sense, over here we've been working on reinventing teaching skills, course creation and drafting/development workflows.
<cprofitt> teaching skills?
<cprofitt> yeah... the workflows are very important
<cprofitt> I was just telling pleia2 that I have not found a single educator that was willing to review our courses or help use design them
<doctormo> cprofitt: You don't think we're all born with them eh? I'm talking mostly about my personal experiments in the classroom, since I'm not a trained teacher I've had to sort of play "try random things" until something seemed to make sense and worked.
<cprofitt> which really disappointed me
<cprofitt> doctormo, been there and done that...
<cprofitt> live training is different than non-live as well...
<cprofitt> I wrote a course for the Professional Learning Board -- and they failed to market it well
<cprofitt> it was an interesting process though
<cprofitt> the women who I worked with is a teacher and helped me really refine the course
<doctormo> Of course, and you seem to have some of the know how to impart into the whole thing. It'd be great to get your working with BiosElement on the "How to Teach" course, just as soon as possible.
<cprofitt> did bios take a look at the course I found an uploaded?
<cprofitt> is that what we are talking about or something more basic?
<pleia2> our workflow thus far has been: wiki > bzr > pdf
<pleia2> so I think BiosElement is working on that portion
<pleia2> then we'll get to the moodle stuff
<cprofitt> cool... that sounds like a decent workflow...
 * BiosElement heard his name
<cprofitt> it would be good to know Moodle as well... make one 'fake' course and see what elements are in it...
<cprofitt> and learn how to use some of the tools.
<BiosElement> I could probably setup a "testbed" moodle install if that'd be useful on one of my servers
<pleia2> there is already a testbed moodle install :)
<cprofitt> I think we already have a testbed
<cprofitt> and there is a course on how to make a course in Moodle that I got from another Moodle site
<cprofitt> I need to get some sleep -- all hell breaks loose in the morning with the return of the teachers
<pleia2> best of luck tomorrow :)
<cprofitt> they will find tons of 'issues' real and imagined and all want them resolved in 15.3 seconds or less
<pleia2> naturally
<cprofitt> I will be like Hawkeye in MASH with triage being overwhelmed
<cprofitt> it is amazing how an institution focused on learning fails to learn basics like how to make a shortcut
 * pleia2 chuckles
<cprofitt> I actually got called -- by the lead Mac/Apple tech...
<cprofitt> he told me my server was down... because he used the VPN and could not access it.
<cprofitt> his VPN gives him access to a network VLAN not 'internal' to the districts
<cprofitt> it is inside the firewall, but uses a different DHCP and DNS server...
<pleia2> heh
<cprofitt> he knew my server was down because he used 'Connect to Server' and it failed
<cprofitt> he did not use the fully qualified domain name
<cprofitt> you following the issue...
<cprofitt> can you understand why I shook my head is utter astonishment
 * cprofitt smiles
<pleia2> yes :)
<cprofitt> so I asked him a real simple question...
<cprofitt> did you ping the server...
<cprofitt> did you do a traceroute....
<cprofitt> the answer was "No."
<doctormo> cprofitt: Did you think this was my problem because you couldn't be bothered to think?
<doctormo> Sometimes BOFH has the right idea
<cprofitt> I have decided he need remedial training on the process of troubleshooting connectivity
<cprofitt> lol
<pleia2> most people do
<pleia2> except then you get "I pinged it!" "the fqdn?" "..no"
<cprofitt> this guys is a MCP and certified Apple desktop and server support guy
<cprofitt> I gently explained to him... that he was in a space that has a different DNS server...
<cprofitt> got "yeah... so"
<cprofitt> he then tells me proudly... I still can't connect to it
<cprofitt> and I just tried pining it
<cprofitt> I think you are going to have problems tomorrow - he proudly says
<cprofitt> ... he then makes some quip about how Apples are reliable and stable
<cprofitt> ...
<cprofitt> mind you in the 11 years I have been running my file servers we have had ZERO unplanned downtime
<cprofitt> so... my stuff is stable
<cprofitt> I then asked him what name he pinged...
<cprofitt> and what IP address the ping reported going too
<cprofitt> he was all confused...
<cprofitt> now,... I do not know what the GUI network tool shows on a Mac so it may not be his fault
<pleia2> heh
<cprofitt> but... my lord...
<cprofitt> I told him to use the fully qualified domain name... and he tried...
<cprofitt> "wow... I can ping it now"
<cprofitt> ...
<pleia2> hehe "now"
<cprofitt> he asked me what it meant that he can not connect to the server but can ping it
<cprofitt> I had to hold back mad laughter
<pleia2> yeah
<cprofitt> I asked him to connect to using the FQDN
<cprofitt> then he connected...
<cprofitt> he had no understanding even at this point...
<cprofitt> he asked me why did that work
<pleia2> dns is a concept I find a lot of folks in the mac and windows world have trouble with
<cprofitt> here is the question for you guys...
<cprofitt> how in heck do I train this guy?
<pleia2> I am not sure why it is, I think maybe it's just poorly covered int he certs?
<cprofitt> I certainly do not like Microsoft's implementation of the management frontend
<pleia2> I don't know, maybe you can practice training by writing the dns course for this team
 * pleia2 grins
<cprofitt> yeah... perhaps I should do that...
<pleia2> hehe
<cprofitt> I was thinking more of using a two-by-four
<pleia2> lol
<cprofitt> but your idea might work...
<cprofitt> to be honest... I am not sure how people do not get that...
<cprofitt> so writing a course could help me figure out what I need to... so I can train him
<pleia2> dns in the wild is a tricky concept to grasp
<pleia2> trickles down to being confusing on lans (even though it's much simpler on lans)
<cprofitt> mind you that he is the same level as I am -- in the mind of my boss....
<cprofitt> I did not have to work with him until we integrated the Apple's with Active Directory
<cprofitt> and I am astonished that he can tie his shoes some days
 * pleia2 chuckles
<pleia2> darn ldap, making us all work together
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> I started with NDS
<cprofitt> then my boss made me switch to AD -- because we could not find any 'Novell guys'
<pleia2> sad, but not surprising, I think it happens a lot
<cprofitt> then after we have cast the AD move in stone... he hires a guy who used to work for Novell as a support engineer
<pleia2> hah!
<pleia2> trouble is, AD *seems* cheap to support, but most AD admins I've met scare me
<pleia2> "I can't figure this out, I'll just copy the permissions of this admin user and you should be able to do what you need"
 * pleia2 cringes
<cprofitt> Apple has some decent tools... for OD environments, but it sill lacks real enterprise features
<cprofitt> yeah... the AD admins that have no background other than AD are usually pretty... frightening
<pleia2> working outside of schools, I hardly ever encounter server-macs
<cprofitt> the 'instructor' I had actually told me something was impossible...
<cprofitt> and it took me 20 minutes of 'demonstration' (repeated three times) to make him admit he was wrong
<pleia2> heh
<cprofitt> Apple sucks on the enterprise level support
<cprofitt> they are brutally bad
<cprofitt> I used to love Apple back in the 80s
<cprofitt> but having to deal with them in this job has made me swear that I never want to do business with them
<cprofitt> they are worse than Dell support
<cprofitt> I need to get some sleep though...
<cprofitt> have babble on about the Mac guy for far too long
<cprofitt> night all
<doctormo> If cprofitt ends up doing DNS, take a start from my networking basics course section, that has a rough start on it
<pleia2> doctormo: I think one of the current issues is not everyone reads your blog
<doctormo> pleia2: Not everyone should have to, I'm not the only person running this project
<pleia2> so I nudge you to update the wiki, but none of your courses have been posted to the mailing list for review, and you don't frequently post links here
<pleia2> yeah, so maybe I should take up that task
<pleia2> or someone :)
<pleia2> just a thought, I think we're just not reaching as many people as we could be, more pushing to more areas to encounter more people will help
 * pleia2 has blog entry in the wings about the project
<pleia2> was going to include learning update in my post yesterday, but didn't get that far
<doctormo> no your right, I'm not perfect with my involvement and I just like everyone else needs prodding and refocusing.
<pleia2> :)
<doctormo> Although I did post one section to the mailing list for the record.
<pleia2> oh, good
<{HaRiTh}> hi all
<pleia2> hello
<{HaRiTh}> hi , how's it going ?
<{HaRiTh}> i need a little help with my Wthernet card
<{HaRiTh}> Ethernet*
<{HaRiTh}> any response ?
<pleia2> {HaRiTh}: we're a course development project, #ubuntu is probably a better place for your question
<{HaRiTh}> ok
<{HaRiTh}> thanks
#ubuntu-learning 2009-09-09
<ibuclaw> bodhi_zazen, so what type of recruiting is there at this current time ? :)
<ibuclaw> as I mentioned briefly in the meeting, I have the next fortnight or so free, so I could draft something up.
<pleia2> hey ibuclaw :)
<ibuclaw> hey pleia2
<pleia2> ibuclaw: have you seen doctormo's courses?
<ibuclaw> I don't think I have
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/SystemAdminTopics
<pleia2> scroll down to Background Topics, the first 3 are there (say "Done") after them
<pleia2> under Classroom Topics there are several more
<pleia2> so that could give you some idea what we're shooting for course-wise
<pleia2> we have someone else writing up our course development course, so in the meantime task-wise I've been asking people instead to review each of the "Topics" and start adding links to good documentation
<pleia2> so on that same page you'll also see links to, say, "ip tables primer by Bodhi Zazen"
<pleia2> we want more of such links :) so when the course writer comes along they have great resources to help them write the course there at their fingertips
<pleia2> if you go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning and scroll down to the bottom you'll see the 5 sections we work with, I gave you the link to the "How to Maintain Ubuntu" section, we need to flesh out all 5 of them
<pleia2> does this help? :)
<ibuclaw> yes, that does.
<ibuclaw> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> thank you!
<swoody> pleia2, I'd be really interested in helping out the UCLP, and I noticed that you're named as organizer for 'How to Use Ubuntu' section...
<pleia2> hooray!
<pleia2> yeah, I'm writing the introduction which is up in launchpad
<swoody> I was curious in what ways I could help out. Are you just looking for ideas/input at this point? Are you looking for people with knowledge to teach classes? ....
<pleia2> but that is *really* basic "what is ubuntu"
<swoody> ah, ok
<pleia2> I just spoke with ibuclaw about what we need, mind if I point you at logs?
<swoody> not at all :)
<pleia2> sec, let me grab
<pleia2> actually, they won't be up for another 10 minutes
<swoody> ah, ok. I'm a patient person if you don't want to have to retype it all :)
<pleia2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/267648/
<pleia2> here we go
<pleia2> now, you can jump into course writing (both doctormo and I would be thrilled!) but if you want to wait for the how to write a course course, and just do what I describe there for now, that's fine :)
<pleia2> if you do want to write a course, let us know the topic and adopt it (put your nick near it in the wiki) and we'll show you the bzr repo and so you can see existing source materials and start writing your own based on those
<swoody> pleia2, Well can I take a brief look at the intro you're writing?
<pleia2> so far the main target of these is for teaching ubuntu stuff in locos, but I think the material can also be used to conduct #ubuntu-classroom sessions (like for ubuntu open week)
<swoody> I'd like to get a better feel for the style of writing you're looking for before I'd take on writing any courses
<swoody> ah, ok then
<pleia2> doctormo's courses are what I'm basing mine off of
<pleia2> mine is up on https://code.launchpad.net/~lyz
<pleia2> the core branch that doctormo's are in are up... um, lemme find
<pleia2> https://code.launchpad.net/~doctormo/ubuntu-learning-materials
<swoody> pleia2, sorry, you'll have to forgive my noobness, but I haven't worked in this manner with LP or with bzr in the past :)
<swoody> so you guys may have to fill me in a bit
<swoody> and in the meantime, I'll try to help by getting some resources linked to the topics for now
<pleia2> swoody: no problem! I was totally a bzr noob too :) mostly still am
<pleia2> doctormo gave me a crash course the other day, I shall find logs of that too
<swoody> haha, well like I say, even Linus Torvalds was a noob once ;)
<pleia2> this will all be in the "how to write a course" course, eventually
<pleia2> :)
<swoody> ah, excellent
<pleia2> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/08/30/%23ubuntu-learning.html
<pleia2> ok, this is where doctormo held our hands through doing bzr checkouts of the branches and making our own
<pleia2> scroll down to 21:50s
<swoody> pleia2, ah, many thanks :)
<swoody> will be doing some reading :)
<pleia2> let us know if you have questions, I don't want you to get sick of reading and wander off
<pleia2> I'm happy to answer things I can
<pleia2> am just pointing to logs because they're thorough :)
<swoody> pleia2, ok, thanks! I'll be sure to let ya know if I think of anything
<swoody> and it's np, I don't mind reading :)
<pleia2> great, thanks for helping! :)
<swoody> it's my pleasure :)
<swoody> ok, I have to go AFK for a while, but I bookmarked everything you linked me, and I'm going to do some more reading when I get back :)
<swoody> pleia2, ^
<swoody> so thanks again, and I'll talk to you later :)
<pleia2> ok, later :)
<pleia2> doctormo: you missed it! both ibuclaw and swoody dropped by to volunteer last night :)
<pleia2> I got them up to speed
<doctormo> pleia2: Awesome!
<doctormo> What do they want to do?
<pleia2> ibuclaw seemed to be able to do anything, I think swoody wants to help writing desktop classes
<doctormo> ibuclaw sounds interesting, can they do illustration or writing?
<pleia2> for now I told him he can work on adding links to resources in the 5 sections
<doctormo> pleia2: Great, now that we have more people, we should set a date for an IRc classroom to teach the first production class?
<pleia2> doctormo: yeah, like your sysadmin courses?
<doctormo> pleia2: No I was thinking of the "how to write courses" followed by "how to commit and public courses"
<pleia2> oh ok, even better :)
<pleia2> any idea how those are coming along? would be nice to have them soon
<doctormo> It would
<doctormo> I may have to write them in the end, but I'll wait until the weekend
<swoody> hello everybody :)
<pleia2> g'day swoody
<swoody> pleia2, :)
<doctormo> Hey swoody, I hear you here to help
<swoody> Hello doctormo :)
<swoody> Yes, I'm interested in lending a hand :)
<doctormo> swoody: That's great
<swoody> hopefully I can be more help than hindrance to you guys ;)
<swoody> pleia2 sent me the logs where you went over bzr, so I'm trying to get up to speed with how that works
<swoody> but I figure in the meantime, I can get some resources linked to the topics for you guys
<doctormo> swoody: That's the idea, but structure is also important so work on that if you can
<swoody> doctormo, what exactly did you mean by working on the structure? Are you looking for ideas/suggestions on topics for each section?
<doctormo> pleia2: Sent a message to the mailing list about this week's class
<pleia2> \o/
<swoody> ah, would Vantrax have to add me to the LP team?
<swoody> I just realized I hadn't added myself to the team or mailing list yet
<pleia2> swoody: I just approved you
<swoody> pleia2, ah, thank you :)
#ubuntu-learning 2009-09-10
<doctormo> Hey swoody, welcome offically
<swoody> ah, thank you doctormo :)
<doctormo> swoody: If you want you can do your first peer review action on my new class (as posted to the mailing list)
<swoody> doctormo, sure, I'd love to take a crack at it.
<swoody> only thing is, I just subscribed to the ML, too, so I don't have anything yet
<swoody> I'll be right back...
<swoody> ok
<doctormo> swoody: You probably missed it then
<doctormo> pleia2: This is why the mailing list shouldn't be subscriber moderated.
<pleia2> it is?
<doctormo> I can't ask for peer review from people who can't join the mailing list without cronyism
<pleia2> no it's not
<pleia2> the mailing list is open
<swoody> yeah, I was able to join by going to the ML site, not through LP
<pleia2> shows swoody successfully subscribed
<pleia2> the LP list needs to be shut down
<pleia2> legacy from before our lists.ubuntu.com list was created
<swoody> ah, ok
<doctormo> pleia2: Ah right, I agree
<ww-joel-d> anyone awakeÉ
<ww-joel-d> f-word...
<pleia2> hello
<ww-joel-d> I am currently experiencing keyboard problems, anyone care to help
<ww-joel-d> hi!
<pleia2> you probably want #ubuntu for that
<pleia2> we're a course development project :)
<ww-joel-d> OH!
<ww-joel-d> well, off I go then
<pleia2> good luck
#ubuntu-learning 2009-09-11
<pleia2> has anyone heard from Vantrax?
<bodhi_zazen> not I pleia2
<bodhi_zazen> pleia2: and cprofitt I think is less active also
<pleia2> bodhi_zazen: yeah :) cprofitt has been by, he works in K-12 and classes just started, this month is crazy for him
<pleia2> he'll be back when things settle down
<bodhi_zazen> yea, this month (back to school) has been crazy for a number of people
<bodhi_zazen> I have been helping Phoenix with her homework =)
<dinda> doctormo: ping
<doctormo> dinda: pong
<dinda> doctormo: if you have a few minutes I wanted to run some potential changes in our (canonical) training materials licensing
<doctormo> dinda: I have some mins
<dinda> changes I hope will make our materials more accessible for everyone
<doctormo_> dinda: My connection dropped, could you repeat anything you just said
<dinda> doctormo: I just told you the secret of the universe!
<dinda> doctormo: pm-ing you now
<doctormo_> Thanks
<doctormo_> It dropped at 12:31, don't forget to PM doctormo_ and not doctormo, since that user is not dead
<doctormo_> dinda: No PM yet, using IRC yes?
<dinda> doctormo_:  dop, yuor nick changed, let me try again
 * doctormo_ kicks computer, stupid computer
<doctormo_> BiosElement: While I'm here, how are things going?
<BiosElement> doctormo_, Not too bad. Got some more written just last night
<doctormo_> wonderful, is it commited and pushed? I'd love to take a look
<BiosElement> I'll commit it in just a bit after I make sure I didn't somehow go insane last night >.> I've learned not to up anything past 3am.
<doctormo_> Aye that's the truth
<youcanlinux> hi
<pleia2> BiosElement: do you need any help with drafting anything?
<doctormo_> hey youcanlinux
<pleia2> starcraft-ntbk: you can ask doctormo directly if you have questions about that networking course I linked you to :)
<starcraft-ntbk> ah hello there doctormo
<starcraft-ntbk> doctormo, don't think ya know me, this is starcraftman from the forums. pleia2 linked me your networking course and Im looking over it.
<paultag> Hey all
<paultag> doctormo: I have some news
<paultag> doctormo: I'll be teaching a class on Bash Scripting next week. I'll have materials finished and the session taught within the week :)
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> doctormo: is there a spot where we can put this in your sysadmin thing, get paultag hooked up with bzr?
<BiosElement> Sorry pleia2 I totally missed your message earlier. >.>
<pleia2> s'ok, I'll be around for a while
<starcraft-ntbk> pleia2, done reading your lil introduction to networking, nice.
<pleia2> doctormo's!
<doctormo> I'm back baby!
<starcraft-ntbk> pleia2, right right, you gave me link though :)
<starcraft-ntbk> lo there doctormo, networking trouble?
<doctormo> starcraft-ntbk: No, I had to help someone with a comcast problem, came back to find my laptop had crashed
<starcraft-ntbk> doctormo, pleia2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/269359/ < My comments on networking introduction, overall good.
<doctormo> paultag: OK so we should collaberate some more
<doctormo> paultag: I'd like to get this project coheasive so each person isn't developing things in their own islands.
<starcraft-ntbk> doctormo, ah, I see. Gotta love those ISP issues :)
<doctormo> paultag: As there is some existing bash stuff written (in the command line basics) and then I assume it can lead onto your scripting course.
<doctormo> starcraft-ntbk: Thanks for you comments, and thanks for going over one of the previous courses, I take it you went over the "Netowkring Basics" class.
<doctormo> starcraft-ntbk: Although svg is a keeper, I can do more with it, publish online like a website or generate movies from it.
<starcraft-ntbk> doctormo, no problem, had time to kill. Yup, that is the one, currently reading more up on networking, I most of stuff in there.
<doctormo> starcraft-ntbk: If you feel like anything should be updated, then we should get you hooked up to the bzr tree.
<starcraft-ntbk> doctormo, oh sure, I can understand that. I just don't usually get slides like that I suppose.
<doctormo> starcraft-ntbk: Don't forget that these slides are raw sources, it's expected that they be compiled into pngs, pdfs or odps
<starcraft-ntbk> doctormo, right. As to bzr, I'm full time uni student and already am part of bt team, IRC and UA, don't wanna get too extended. I do wiki editting on main community docs too.
<starcraft-ntbk> doctormo, also, my page if your curious > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/starcraft.man
<doctormo> starcraft-ntbk: Sure, but once you have the bzr tree, you can edit when and if. I want to really make this easier because I don't want people to be having trouble.
<starcraft-ntbk> doctormo, ah, I see, well if ya insist. Take long to get set up?
<doctormo> starcraft-ntbk: Go to command line, change directory into somewhere where you keep your projects and run `bzr pull lp:ubuntu-learning-materials` that'll get you your starting point I think
<doctormo> To push I think you need to identify, but I think pulling is ok right pleia2?
<pleia2> you can pull anonymously, yes
 * starcraft-ntbk goes to install bzr.
<starcraft-ntbk> doctormo, returns error that directory is not a branch.
<pleia2> starcraft-ntbk: let me get you the log from when doctormo explained it to the rest of us :)
<pleia2> hang on
<starcraft-ntbk> pleia2, ty. I'm not a regular dev, so consider me a noob ><
<pleia2> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/08/30/%23ubuntu-learning.html
<pleia2> start around 21:50
<pleia2> no worries, I am a bzr noob too :)
<starcraft-ntbk> pleia2, hehe
<doctormo> starcraft-ntbk: Sorry my error, I should have said `bzr checkout lp:ubuntu-learning-materials`
<starcraft-ntbk> doctormo, ah ha, that worked.
<starcraft-ntbk> doctormo, k, I'll look that over sometime, good of ya to make such nice presentations.
<doctormo> thanks starcraft-ntbk
#ubuntu-learning 2009-09-13
<doctormo_> Hey BiosElement
<BiosElement> Hey doctormo_
<doctormo_> How goes commital?
<BiosElement> Ahh, not too bad. Got some work done late last night  but somehow during a re-install I buggered bzr so I'm going to set things up again. Actually caught me in the middle of doing so.
#ubuntu-learning 2010-09-13
<jdimatteo> hi all, I'm looking for advice on the best way to become more profient in system admin of a couple dozen Ubuntu workstations and servers.  I'm a little weak on the command line, and stuff like /etc/hosts is fairly new to me.  Can anyone recommend a good book, class, tutorial, or course of action for becoming stronger in system admin of Ubuntu workstations and servers?
<pleia2> jdimatteo: doctormo has written a series of entry-level sysadmin courses for teaching in classrooms: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/SystemAdminTopics
<pleia2> also probably want to check out the official server docs: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<IdleOne> also http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Official-Ubuntu-Server-Book/Kyle-Rankin/e/9780137036035/?itm=2
<IdleOne> if you want to spend some money
<jdimatteo> pleia2 and IdleOne: thanks for the tips, I appreciate it!
<jdimatteo> I've got a subscription to a technical book subscription service, so I'll probably check out that book in addition to the class
<IdleOne> it's a good book. I love my copy :)
<pleia2> yeah, it does a really excellent job of covering the basis
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> and does it in clear simple English
<pleia2> the book at admin.com is pretty excellent too once you get beyond that (I have the previous version from 2006, but they just released a 2010 edition)
 * pleia2 is disappointed that the new edition isn't pink though ;) always called it "the pink book"
<jdimatteo> this looks pretty good, thanks, is this admin.com book "UNIX and Linux System Administration Handbook" really widely regarded as the "Bible for Unix & Linux Admins"?  looks like a good book to grow into after the Official Ubuntu Server Book
<pleia2> individuals have different preferences, but yeah, as far as I'm concerned it's pretty much The Book
<IdleOne> pleia2: Do you still "need" those types of books?
<IdleOne> I would imagine you pretty much got admin'ing figured out
<pleia2> IdleOne: I browsed the ubuntu server book when I got it, nothing useful to me so I gave it away :( but I still learn things from the big sysadmin handbook, bedtime reading when I'm bored and want to learn more about sticky bits or something
<IdleOne> I see, I guess it is always good to have a reference guide around for those sticky bits
<pleia2> absolutely
<IdleOne> just never take it out in front of the boss
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> might get the idea they can do it without you lol
<pleia2> my boss has been a sysadmin for longer than I've had a computer ;)
<IdleOne> oh, well in that case.
<doctormo> thanks for the weekly news akgraner
<akgraner> doctormo, your welcome
#ubuntu-learning 2010-09-14
<wasaya> do you use gmail guys, i would like to receive an invite?, wanna send me one?
#ubuntu-learning 2012-09-12
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: hey, I've been playing with the moodle interface, not created a course yet, but may be super useful
<JoseeAntonioR> the big problem is that registration is not open
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: opening it is easy once we have some courses
<pleia2> don't want to open it yet though, spammers and junk accounts
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, so let me know once we should start working, I'll get the docs from help.u.c
<pleia2> whenever :) and I figure we just link to help.u.c documents (instruct people to print or save them as needed)
<pleia2> in this process I figure we'll be doing a lot of helpful updating to help.u.c/community too
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, sure
<JoseeAntonioR> we can also have a script to get the print (text-only) version of the doc
<JoseeAntonioR> but we'd need to figure out how images would work
<pleia2> and if you feel overwhelmed by moodle, you're welcome to bypass it and just write classes that you release as .pdf or .odt or whatever, moodle is just an option
<pleia2> moodle scares me :)
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, so I'll write it in .odts and then we can export it to pdfs
<pleia2> yeah, that's what doctormo did
<pleia2> ok, going to grab a snack and bring my laptop up to the roof (stuffy in here)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<pleia2> much better :)
<JoseeAntonioR> yay
<JoseeAntonioR> it's cold over here
<JoseeAntonioR> I still have the IRC and getting help docs I wrote in the plane in .txt files, I'll get them in .odts
<pleia2> it's normal here (50s F)
<pleia2> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> about font and size, I'll use the Ubuntu font, is size 12 ok?
<pleia2> sure
 * pleia2 catches up on team reports she's been slacking on
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: http://people.ubuntu.com/~joseeantonior/learning/IRC.pdf , can you please give it a quick look?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: I think what we want to do is link to the actual content on the wiki instead of rewriting it, and in our materials we write exercises for people to accomplish in class
<pleia2> so like, first: go read this
<pleia2> and "this" is a help.ubuntu.com page
<pleia2> then: Now do these exercises
<pleia2> we write the exercises
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, gotcha
<pleia2> so the exercises would be like "join #ubuntu-learning on freenode"
<pleia2> and maybe we walk them through that specific task
<pleia2> otherwise we really will end up rewriting everything :\
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, that was before uds
<pleia2> oh, and we'll want full links to things on pdfs in case people print them out for students :)
<pleia2> no clicky clicky on paper, I've tried
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe we can get a link shortener?
<JoseeAntonioR> or use one that already exists
<pleia2> nah, I think full links are the best
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, full links then
<pleia2> link shorteners have a habit of going down or being unreliable
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, so we should have some IRC basics in h.u.c/community, I'll just link there and write the exercises later
<pleia2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pleia2> so we can improve that, if it needs improving
<JoseeAntonioR> some docs over there are not updated, so we may need to update them too
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> better to update those than write all our own
<JoseeAntonioR> great, then
#ubuntu-learning 2015-09-08
<metal-gear> hi what is the topic here
